# Husky Rolling



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey,
I took my blower out of the shed and I'm starting to get it ready for service this winter. I started it up and I've noticed that it kinda starts to roll on it's own ever so slowly to the right. Has anyone ever experienced this? I didn't even have my hand anywhere near the drive lever.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds like the friction disk to drive wheel is slightly out of adjustment and slightly touching, causing it to roll forward a bit.

You can adjust this in seconds or so on the shift rod adjustment, should be a long rod that runs from the shift lever down to the lower part of the back of the machine. 

The part that's threaded with a couple nuts...or even one. Adjust it so the rubber friction disk backs off the drive wheel a couple more millimetres.

Easier to see what way its adjusting with the bottom inspection plate is off the machine (couple small bolts to take off to see inside)

But you can adjust without taking plate off, adjust one way and if it's worse, adjust other way. Count the turns so you know.


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for advice. I will try this out later today or tomorrow and report back.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Dos522 said:


> Hey,
> I took my blower out of the shed and I'm starting to get it ready for service this winter. I started it up and I've noticed that it kinda starts to roll on it's own ever so slowly to the right. Has anyone ever experienced this? I didn't even have my hand anywhere near the drive lever.


Was it sitting on a completely flat surface? 
May be that the vibration of the machine is making it move to where the floor angles to. Try parking it on another spot and see if it still does it.
Or reverse the position where it was parked (where it was forward before, park it rearwards now) and see it it rolls backwards, if so it is the floor. If it still moves forward then the friction disc and/or the belt is being engaging slightly. (I'm more inclined to think that it is the belt, as the friction plate should not be spinning to make the snowblower move-if the friction disc was touching it slightly).


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

What's the good word Dos522?


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

As it "turns" out, per the suggestion from Savage420, one full turn to make it stop moving on it's own. Thanks for the help! :icon-clapping-smile


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh right on man. 
Now just add snow!


----------

